# Is Sauron the prince of darkness?



## WizardKing (Dec 23, 2002)

is he the prince of darkness?


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

Well,if you think Morgoth is the Satan then it turns out that Sauron is the Prince of darkness...
But I don't think so although it's an interesting subject to argue on...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

We have made several times comparisons between Morgoth and Sauron,and Satan and the Antichrist.So it is said that the Antichrist is the prince of of darkness,that is why we can said the same for Sauron.Also he is Morgoth's right hand,just like princes are kings' right hands.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, yes, an analogy as Gil-Galad said could be made to say that Sauron is the Prince of Darkness, although this discussion might be made more interesting if you define the question a little more.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 23, 2002)

WizardKing, were are you getting all of these questions? The answeres can all be found in the Silmarillion, or at the website i posted earlier. Its http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/default.htm
Its a great website with tons of info.

Melkor was one of the Valar, or Ainur. Those were great spirits that Eru, or Illuvitar, The one, made in the begining of time. Valar were kind of like Eru, but lesser forms. There were around 20 Valar, and one Eru. The valar played music, and from the music came the world, both Middle Earth, and Aman. Melkor, also called Morgoth after he captured the Silmarills, played in Discord, however, and made evil come into the world. Great Mai, wich were offspring of Valar were made. The Istari (wizards), Tom Bombadil, the Eagle kings (like gwahir) were all good Mai. Sauron, Balrogs, and Dragons (im not so sure if Dragons were Mai) were made by Melkor in the pits of Utumno, or Angband. Sauron was Morgoths Luitenet in the War of Wrath, and his succesor when he was destroyed.

So Melkor was the king of Darkness, and Sauron was his prince, and when Melkor was destroyed, Sauron fled far south below Beleriand into Mordor, were he put all of the evil left in the world, into the One Ring.

Thats a sumary of Arda, or Aman and Middle-Earth


----------



## Beorn (Dec 30, 2002)

As a side note, Tom Bombadil is probably not a Maia. 

Read this post.


----------

